# New Taping Tool Day!



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Today I picked up:
Tape Tech Bazooka
Northstar Bazooka
Extendable Northstar Anglehead Handle
Extendable Northstar Inside Corner Roller
2" Tapetech Nail Spotter
Ames 7" Angle Box
10" Tapetech Flat Box
Premier Pump and gooseneck
Tapetech pump and box filler
Perry scaffold
Eaglerock scaffold with wheels
Painters scaffold
C02 Tank and stapler for applying metal
Tapetech 34" Box handle
Tapetech 72" Box handle
2 stiff brooms
2 pairs of short extendable Dura Stilts

Going to pick up more today!


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you pick them up from Slapshot's job by any chance?
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/tools-got-stolen-2553/#post40302
" Slapshot, we've got him!!!!":detective:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Did you pick them up from Slapshot's job by any chance?
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/tools-got-stolen-2553/#post40302
> " Slapshot, we've got him!!!!":detective:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

